# Sidewinder.



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Seems to have been quite on the pocket watch forum lately, so I thought I would show one of my latest buy's.

This is an *Elgin Sidewinder from 1884.* I have carried it with me for a week and it keeps good time. The watch winds with the crown and to set it you unscrew the front bezel and pull out the lever at the 5 o'clock position then turn the crown to set the hands.




























Sorry about the balance wheel but it was running when I took the photo.










Rabbit


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful. I've been thinking about getting something pre-1900 myself but haven't taken the plunge yet. I'm still carrying my (very modern) CWC around which is performing extremely well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats just begging for a wristwatch conversion


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with Jase... sorry.... 

I *need* a 55mm cased center secs PW... anyone know if im just asking for trouble or of anyone who has a site that shows the work required?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Thats just begging for a wristwatch conversion










You would need a sling to keep your wrist up 'cause it's heavy!!








Rabbit


----------

